# My cheap homemade hotwater plumbing



## kidbob (May 19, 2015)

So its been a while since i did anything constructive other than make some penny stoves for a few folks so i decided to improve my life a bit and tackle my lack of plumbing and fresh (hot) water in my newly aquired rv.
So i did a google search for just that (homemade hotwater) and come across several ways that i already assumed would worked but my design fit me personally.so with a quick search u can find these plans as well. Its not exactly cheap(but in comparrison to what it would have cost me to get new holding tanks and pumps and all that,i made out like a bandit @ $130) any way heres the pics and all that goody stuff
20gals+2hrs=110° water 
Coffee pot=900 watts
Pond pump=45watts 
Total run time on a 2gal 900watt genie = 6hrs 


2


----------



## kidbob (May 19, 2015)

Help !!!! I cant figure out how to upload pics 
2


----------



## Tude (May 19, 2015)

ahh was wondering. Was going to point you to the help section/media but it's under construction - but here's what you do. Utilize a free program that allows you to up load a pic so you can add it to a site. Used to use Imageshack, think some people use tinypic, I use this http://postimage.org/ - browse to get your pic, upload it and then copy the address from the Direct Link into the Image icon (to the right of the smilies here).


----------



## Art101 (May 19, 2015)

Cant wait to see the pics for sure.Done some RV living and actually miss it alot was def. way simpler then right now.


----------



## Tude (May 19, 2015)

@kidbob - ok I post pics like that but Matt has a new way that I must say did not read his news - so here goes

*What about photos? How do I post them?*

Photos are just as easy. If you're posting photos from your computer, just click the 'upload file' button below the reply box (or next to the 'create thread' button if you're starting a new thread). Add as many photos as you like and they will be attached to your post. If you want to embed them into your post, click the button below 'insert every image as a...' to add them to your post as a thumbnail or full size:







You can also copy and paste photos from the web directly into your posts, or insert them with the insert image button:






That's it! Even if you insert a photo linked from somewhere else on the internet, the forum software on StP will copy the image and upload it as an attachment for you; this way if the source of the photo disappears, it will always be available on StP 

Of course if you have any questions about anything mentioned here, please drop us a note in the Announcements and Feedback area.


___________

OK now let's see yur work!!


----------



## todd (Nov 4, 2016)

lets see those pics


----------

